# Weißlicher flockiger Belag, Ablagerungen



## KlausT (16. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichprofis,

bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe hier ein paar wertvolle Tipps zu bekommen.

Ich habe leider ein Problem mit meinem Teichwasser und wollte euch das Problem kurz schildern.

5 Jahre alter Teich. ca. 15m3. Sollte alles sehr naturbelassen sein.

ca. 25qm Wasseroberfläche und eine OASE 6000 Pumpe über Oase Biotec 10.1 Schwamm Filter ohne UV. 

3m Bachlauf mit etwas __ Binsen und __ Schilf. 

Teich etwa 4x5m; max 2,0 m tief. Ich muss 2-3 im Jahr etwa 1000l Leitungswasser nachfüllen. 

Unterbau: Folie grün, grüner Filz-Ufermatte (Naturagard).

Fast nur mit Sand gefüllt, keine Erde. Wasser im Teich und Bach glasklar. Keine schwimmenden Algen


Die Pflanzen, die aus dem Wasser rausschauen (Binsen, __ Lilien, Schilf) wachsen leider nur sehr spärlich. __ Tausendblatt, __ Quellmoos unter Wasser wuchert und habe eine schöne Unterwasserwelt. Seerosen gehts auch gut. 
Fische sind nur __ Moderlieschen, aber gerne kommen  __ Molche und __ Frösche. 

Nun zum Problem: 
Seit 2 Jahren ist überall im Teich, weißer, flockiger Belag auf Boden und Pflanzen. Geruchlos aber hässlich. Nur bis ca. 70cm Wassertiefe, tiefer nicht.

Habe schon in Geschäften und anderen Foren nachgefragt/geschaut
Habe aber noch nichts wertvolles rausgefunden. 

Meine aktuellen Wasserwerte bei 5 Grad Wassertemperatur:

pH-Wert                       7,5     
Gesamthärte GH          6,0
Karbonat-härte KH        3-4 !!!!  zu nieder
Ammonium/Ammoniak    0
Nitrit                              0
Nitrat                             0
Phosphat                       0
Eisen und Kupfer.            0

Haben Sie eine Idee was das ist und wie ich es wieder loswerde?

Ein Händler rät mir zum Kauf von seinem Healthy Pond Powder für 115€/5kg. Er meinte, wie auch im Forum könnten Folgen eine biogener Entkalkung sein, da der KH Wert sehr gering ist. Ich glaube dies im Moment noch nicht, weil es irgendwie anders aussieht inzwischen eine Schichtdicke von gut 1 cm hat und nicht unterhalb ca. 70cm auftritt.

Habe mir jetzt erst mal noch eine UVC gegönnt, falls es doch Algen sind, werde sie am WE anschließen (Mitte März10)

Möchte aber erst mal gerne meinen Teich verstehen, bevor ich Chemie anwenden muß.

Hättet Ihr eine Idee oder kennt jemand vielleicht einen Teich Biologen im Raum Frankfurt.

Liebe Grüße

Klaus Tauer


----------



## Nobby (16. März 2010)

*AW: Weißlicher flockiger Belag, Ablagerungen*

Hallo Klaus,

ich finde auf deinen Fotos keinen weißen flockigen Belag, was ich sehe sind Algen.
Für mich sind das Fadenalgen teilweise abgestorben.
Mal sehen was die Kollegen dazu sagen


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2010)

*AW: Weißlicher flockiger Belag, Ablagerungen*

Servus Klaus

Herzlich Willkommen und du darfst Duzen .... 

Wie Nobby schon angemerkt ... das sind abgestorbene Algen ... lassen sich auch in diesem Zustand schlecht abfischen, sie zerfallen ... da hilft nur ein feinmaschiger Kescher .... oder die Kübelmethode .... leeren Kübel langsam ins Wasser drücken, sodas die Algen eingesogen werden .... ist ein guter Pflanzendünger für Pflanzen an Land  im Teich machen sie sich nicht so gut ... neuer Dünger für die nächste Algengeneration 

Stell uns doch deinen Teich näher vor, vorallem mit Bildern ,,,,


----------



## KlausT (16. März 2010)

*AW: Weißlicher flockiger Belag, Ablagerungen*

Hallo Nobby, 
Hallo Helmut,

das geht ja super schnell mit Antworten. Vielen Dank.

Tja, dass mit den Algen ist eben das Problem. Das hat als vorsichtige weiße pudrige Schicht angefangen und ist dann über 2 Jahre immer mehr verklumpt und flockig geworden.
Habe sonst keinerlei Algenprobleme. Im 2. Teichjahr mal Fadenalgen die ich ab-gefischt habe. Im Flusslauf auf den umspülten Steinen wachsen auch welche. War mit den Proben hier bei 2. Händler denen ich auch vertraue. Beide sagten, daß sie sowas noch nie gesehen hätten und tippen eher nun auf eine lebendige Algenart. Das Gerücht mit der biogenen Ausflockung habe ich eh nicht so richtig geglaubt.
Was sollte ich eurer Meinung nach machen? Mein gedachter Aktionsplan:
UV anschließen, Teichsauger besorgen/bauen und absaugen. Dann weiteres Wasser ablassen und mit Leitungswasser auffüllen.
Habe gerade beim Fotografieren den ersten Molch gesehen. Das Leben geht wieder los....
anbei noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder aber noch nicht vom gesamten Teich, ich muss  erst noch aufräumen....
Bis dann
Klaus


----------



## Nobby (16. März 2010)

*AW: Weißlicher flockiger Belag, Ablagerungen*

Hi Klaus,

wenn die Algen (Belag) beim Abkeschern zerfallen, wie es Helmut schon sagte ist ein Teichsauger eine gute Idee.
Solltest du keinen Sauger haben einfach mal die vom Helmut beschriebene Methode mit dem Eimer testen.

Eine UVC zerstört nicht die Algen die sich in deinem Teich befinden. UV wird gegen Schwebalgen eingesetzt.
Die UV zerstört die Zellen der Schwebalgen die dann zerklumpen und bei der Grobfilterung/Vorfilter aus deinem System entfernt werden.


----------



## karsten. (16. März 2010)

*AW: Weißlicher flockiger Belag, Ablagerungen*

Hallo

hast Du schon mal auf Eisen geprüft ?
und 
kommt Wasser aus Metallrinnen (Dach) in den Teich ?


ich meine so einfach "abgestorbene Algen" ist das nicht 

ich denke in den Flocken steckt der  "vermisste Kalk" (möglicherweise auch das Eisen und der Phoshor)

in dem durch zu geringe Säurkapazität unlösliche Metallhydroxide ausflocken


mfG

Upps 
das mit den Eisen und Kupfertest hatte ich überlesen (stellt sich noch die Frage was war er "wert")
trotzdem 
halte ich das für ausgeflockte Kalkverbindungen (was wiederrum zu testen wäre.......)


----------



## KlausT (16. März 2010)

*AW: Weißlicher flockiger Belag, Ablagerungen*

Moin Karsten,
danke für deine Gedanken,
ja, Fe und Cu sind 0, laut Analysekoffer.

Was mich eher wundert, da wir vor 5 Jahren das meiste Wasser der Erstbefüllung aus der Zisterne genommen haben, und die läuft über unsere Kupferdachrinnen. Danach wurde immer nur Cu freies Regenwasser oder pro Jahr gut 3000l Trinkwaser nachgefüllt.
Der Teich hats wohl abgebaut, aber vermute mal, Kupferwolle ist dies nicht im Teich, sonst wäre ich ja jetzt reich  

So, ich muß jetzt bis Samstag nach Korea, was arbeiten, und melde mich am WE wieder.

P.s. taugen die Oase Teichsauger  eigentlich?

Klaus


----------



## Annett (16. März 2010)

*AW: Weißlicher flockiger Belag, Ablagerungen*

Hallo Klaus.

Unser naturnaher Teich wird im Sommer 2 Jahre alt.
Wir "kämpfen" auch seit dem ersten Herbst und vor allem seit 2009 mit solchen häßlichen Ablagerungen auf den Sandflächen (Verlegesand mit Lehmanteil).
Auch bei uns sind teilweise Ufermatten verbaut. Fadenalgen waren die letzten beiden Sommer immer mal ein Thema, wurden durch die vielen Unterwasserpflanzen aber zusehens weniger. Im Moment schwebt ein Bündel davon an der Oberfläche, aber das lasse ich noch solange drin, bis ich entweder __ Molche im Teich entdecke, oder die anderen Pflanzen zu wachsen beginnen. 
Gefüllt wurde der Teich zu ca. 50 % mit Leitungswasser (recht hart hier) und 50% Regenwasser (über eine verzinkte Dachrinne - Zwischenlagerung kurzfristig in einer Regentonne). Nachspeisung erfolgt, soweit möglich, bevorzugt über letztere Möglichkeit, was aber nicht immer funktionierte. Den Ufergraben (nährstoffreicher Bereich) befülle ich möglichst synchron mit nitrathaltigen Brunnenwasser, sodass hoffentlich kein Wasser vom Ufergraben zum Teich gezogen wird. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um Algen handelt, auf denen eine dünne Schicht Kalk abgelagert ist. An der __ Wasserpest sieht man im Sommer die biogene Entkalkung teilweise...
Bis auf einige zaghafte Abfischversuche habe ich bisher nichts unternommen, da wir immer kleine Bewohner (Jungmolche, __ Schnecken und Wechselkröten-Quappen) im Teich hatten, die ich nicht gefährden wollte.
Was ich dieses Jahr dagegen unternehme, weiß ich noch nicht. 
Evtl. mal ein paar Euronen in ein Mikroskop investieren.

Letztes Jahr war es im Großen und Ganzen nur  (abwarten und Tee trinken)


----------



## KlausT (16. März 2010)

*AW: Weißlicher flockiger Belag, Ablagerungen*

Hallo Annett,

das klingt ganz ähnlich wie bei mir. Muß jetzt leider weg, aber wir können uns ja mal gegenseitig eine Wasserprobe schenken
Bis Samstag
Klaus


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2010)

*AW: Weißlicher flockiger Belag, Ablagerungen*

Servus Klaus

Hmmm .... angesichts das du schon Leben entdeckt hast ... Molch ... würde ich auf den Teichsauger verzichten .....

Wie gesagt, fein maschiger Kescher oder die Kübelmethode .....

Zur UVC hat Nobby eh schon alles geschrieben 

Zu den Algen .... Hier sehr gut nachzulesen < Klick

Also den Teich würde ich nicht leeren ... hmmm ... ist eine verzwickte Situation 
Einerseits will man den Teich reinigen, anderer Seits sollte man das Leben im Teich so wenig wie möglich stören ....

Ich würde es lassen .... sieht zwar net so gut aus ..... aber mir wäre das Leben im Teich heilig .... was hast von einem "Reinen" Teich in dem sich kein Lebewesen wohlfühlt ...

           

Ich konnte gut damit leben 

Guten Aufenthalt in Korea ..... hoffe doch das wir schöne Bilder sehen .....


----------

